# Attestation d'accuielle and travel insurance for Brexit-related visa



## andrewhipperson

Hi I hope you can help,
I am a UK citizen and a beneficiary of the Brexit WA (having moved to France before the deadline and having secured a French Carte de Sejour.

My Indonesian wife is applying to join me in France. We lived together in the UK for many years (she has ILR). Our marriage predates Brexit (19 yrs!). At the time I relocated to France she needed to stay in UK to finish a vocational training course. She is now ready to join me.

We are applying for her entry visa (short stay/type=beneficiary of WA). *The resulting document list does not mention either travel insurance or an attestation d'accueille*. Usually these are mandatory for visitors. Is the Brexit WA entry visa different in this respect (*ie no need for insurance or attestation) ?* Our appointment is next week and I' can't find a clear answer to this on TLS
Thanks for any help you can be
Andrew


----------



## Bevdeforges

If they don't ask for it, I suspect it may not be needed. But if it is, I'm sure you'll be given time to secure it after your appointment. (Or perhaps it is only needed once she applies for a titre de séjour on arrival in France.) But we have members here who have far better understanding of the WA terms and conditions that I have and if I'm mistaken, I'm sure someone will jump in and correct me.


----------



## andrewhipperson

Many thanks for that Bev.
Maybe the principle of the Brexit WA entry visa is to make things as simple as possible, like the EU treaty rights on free movement that the WA is supposed to safeguard.
Andrew


----------



## Bevdeforges

andrewhipperson said:


> Maybe the principle of the Brexit WA entry visa is to make things as simple as possible, like the EU treaty rights on free movement that the WA is supposed to safeguard.


To be honest about it, the UK wanted out of the EU so they were willing to give up the "freedom of movement" stuff. What you're after here is roughly equivalent to the rights of an EU national to be joined by their "close family member" (i.e. your wife). If that is the case, she only needs a short stay visa, without proof of medical cover. However, when she applies for a carte de séjour on arrival (within the first 90 days she is in France) she (and you) will have to provide proof of medical cover (whether private or if you are already registered for CPAM) and proof of your residence in France. 

The fact that you are married means that you have an obligation here in France to provide her with a place to live, so I suspect the visa agency is going to be mostly interested in proof of your marriage.


----------

